
Secret Deal Helped Housing Industry Stop Tougher Rules on Climate Change - elorant
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/26/climate/building-codes-secret-deal.html
======
Bostonian
"This round, the homebuilders have opposed changes that include requiring
better insulation in attics and air ducts, as well as a proposal requiring new
houses to be equipped with the circuitry required to install a plug for an
electric vehicle — potentially making it easier for homeowners to switch to
electric cars in the future."

Homebuyers should not be forced to pay for things they don't want.

------
cjbenedikt
We all have to pay for climate change we don't want.

